# Attention! Addictif! ;)



## Nobody (20 Janvier 2006)

C'est prenant.
Très prenant.
Mais ça ne fait pas de bruit.
Impec' pour le taf. 

Pi c'est plein de poésie.
Ca fait se sentir bien.

Allez voir "ça".
Vous y retournerez.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

lui il me plait! 

(et je n'aime pas quand cette machine à points truc me dit ce que je devrais faire..)


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2006)

Tu peux expliciter les régles?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux expliciter les régles?


tu peux lire les instructions?


----------



## y&b (21 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> lui il me plait!
> 
> (et je n'aime pas quand cette machine à points truc me dit ce que je devrais faire..)


T'es sûr ? 
Tu devrais reessayer ! 

Sino, sympa ce truc, quand on a rien d'autre à faire


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tu peux lire les instructions?


En anglais?


----------



## House M.D. (21 Janvier 2006)

Super, excellent, j'adore ! 

Et le pire c'est que je viens de passer une demie-heure à regarder ces machins tomber...


----------



## y&b (21 Janvier 2006)

C'est ce que je disais 

Par contre, je suis pas un pro du code, mais j'ai bien l'impression que là, y a du niveau


----------



## MacMadam (21 Janvier 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est prenant.
> Très prenant.
> Mais ça ne fait pas de bruit.



Créer, détruire, influencer, perturber les éléments... c'est rigolo. 
Pas possible de te bouler, l'avais déjà fait.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

Hors-boule aussi.

C'est fabuleux ce truc  Merci ! Grâce à toi, ça va beaucoup mieux


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2006)

C'est vrai que tu vois pas passer le temps avec ce truc !


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu vois pas passer le temps avec ce truc !


D'ou le "impec pour le taf" 
Tas de branleurs va!!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2006)

Je ne taffe pas, je suis étudiant ! Donc pas branleur (même si les termes sont synonymes ).


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Janvier 2006)

Attention: tout ce qui glande ne branle pas&#8230; :love:


----------



## toys (21 Janvier 2006)

je savais pas quoi faire de ma nuit bien joué .


pas de bol Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Nobody.

je te met de coté


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2006)

C'est mon veau de powerbook ou c'est très lent ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

C'est assez lent oui, mais c'est fluide. Tu peux augmenter la vitesse d'écoulement à X4, mais ça reste lent, effectivement.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2006)

Enorme on peut faire de la sédimentologie en contexte compressif


----------



## Jec (21 Janvier 2006)

Ah c'est relaxant.. très bon.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Janvier 2006)

tian c'est un truc pour dinosaure neurasthénique sous prosac® ça... :rateau:

C'est rigolo n'emêche


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2006)

je trouve ça sympa, mais à quoi sert la petite étoile ??


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2006)

C'est très sympa ! 
Mais c'est quoi le but du jeu?


----------



## MacEskis (21 Janvier 2006)

Déjà que je ne foutais déjà plus grand chose,
là, ça va être grandiose encore merci c'est...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Ah pitin j'ai du perdre au moins une heure avec ces conneries!
j'mets des plantes, je rajoute des sources de flotte dans tous les coins, j'attends que ça pousse, pis je fous le feu aux plantes, et je recommence...

J'adore comme c'est inutile!!!


----------



## guytantakul (21 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> C'est très sympa !
> Mais c'est quoi le but du jeu?



C'est ça l'intérêt, tu crée ton but !


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça l'intérêt, tu crée ton but !


comme faire un max de trucs pour pouvoir tout détruire... 


(des fois je me desespère...  )


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé le truc imparable.
> 
> On peut même faire autre chose un jour ou deux en attendant que ça déborde.


Abruti ! 

Mais tu triches, y a le truc bouffe-seins là que t'as volontairement retiré de la copie d'écran


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2006)

pheuque...je viens d'y passer 2 heures.... :rateau: :love: 

Excellent... 

Vous avez vu à quel point le "Namekuji" déteste le sel... 

Avez vous testé la fonction "???" et les "réactions en chaine" qu'elle engendre... 





http://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image66eh.png


----------



## sofiping (21 Janvier 2006)

[/COLOR]





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah pitin j'ai du perdre au moins une heure avec ces conneries!
> j'mets des plantes, je rajoute des sources de flotte dans tous les coins, j'attends que ça pousse, pis je fous le feu aux plantes, et je recommence...
> 
> J'adore comme c'est inutile!!!



Yep !!! seul moyen pour se debarrasser des plantes ... les effacer c'est trop long   

Se méfier des trois ???[/COLOR]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2006)

J'accroche pas... Ça ne vaut pas un bon DOOM© en mode ultra violence...


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> pheuque...je viens d'y passer 2 heures.... :rateau: :love:
> 
> Excellent...
> 
> ...





> Yep !!! seul moyen pour se debarrasser des plantes ... les effacer c'est trop long



va vraiment falloir m'expliquer comment vous faites tout ça !!!!


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas quoi faire de ma nuit bien joué .


J'ai laissé tourner l'ordi toute la nuit.
Le résultat est surprenant...





Bon, c'est pas terrible (c'est un premier essai hein ) mais assez marrant finalement .



			
				y&b a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas un pro du code, mais j'ai bien l'impression que là, y a du niveau


Pas mieux     !


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

PS.

Pas encore tout compris :



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu à quel point le "Namekuji" déteste le sel...
> 
> Avez vous testé la fonction "???" et les "réactions en chaine" qu'elle engendre...


et



			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Yep !!! seul moyen pour se debarrasser des plantes ... les effacer c'est trop long
> 
> Se méfier des trois ???


par exemple...


----------



## Lamar (22 Janvier 2006)

C'est génial ce truc, ça doit bouffer un temps énorme quand tu commences à y prendre goût. Pour moi c'est trop tard, mais pour ceux qui me liront : n'y mettez pas le nez !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Janvier 2006)

Bizarre, j'ai essayé à deux reprises de refaire la bombe de l'exemple, et ça m'a figé la bécane les deux fois... 
Quelqu'un a essayé ?


----------



## Malkovitch (22 Janvier 2006)

C'est quoi comme bécane ? Le sel ça attaque sévère.  

_Je l'ai faite péter. Comme combustion spontannée ya mieux effectivement. _


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2006)

Ma fille adore ce truc :love: l'interface est très lente par contre : , et il ne faut pas ouvrir la page dans une tab car le rafraichissement passe sur les autres tab, nouvelle fenêtre obligatoire donc.

J'ai pas compris le coup des plantes, cela ne bouge pas 
Pas essayé encore la bombe


----------



## Nobody (22 Janvier 2006)

Heureux que ce lien ait plu à autant de monde.
Je pensais bien que ça plairait, bien sûr, mais je ne m'attendais pas à un tel engouement! 

Vous m'excuserez auprès de vos boss, hein?


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2006)

Ce matin :
_(je croyais que la plante grandissait avec un algo)_







*nobody is perfect
​*


----------



## Philippe (22 Janvier 2006)

J'en connais un à qui ça va faire plaisir  !


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris le coup des plantes, cela ne bouge pas



Une plante, ça s'arrose de temps en temps...


----------



## naas (22 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Une plante, ça s'arrose de temps en temps...


figure toi que j'ai essayé, surement pas assez j'y retourne


----------



## Nobody (22 Janvier 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais un à qui ça va faire plaisir  !



De fait.

:love:


----------



## Warflo (22 Janvier 2006)




----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon veau de powerbook ou c'est très lent ?


bon c'est 100 fois plus rapide sur mon dell sous XP :hein: j'ai tout juste le temps de réagir et les menus sont réactifs :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2006)

C'est hypnotisant ce truc. Je viens de passer 1/2h dessus presque sans m'en rendre compte...


----------



## Jec (24 Janvier 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est hypnotisant ce truc. Je viens de passer 1/2h dessus presque sans m'en rendre compte...



J'ai un peu le même problème avec http://forums.macg.co...   .

C'est vrai que c'est prenant ...


----------



## valoriel (24 Janvier 2006)

j'viens de tomber sur ce fil et donc sur sur le lien et j'adore... :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Janvier 2006)

Youhouhou!!!!! 

C'est géant!!!!!


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2006)

et alors pas de copie d'écran


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2006)

pas le temps, je travaille quand même


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu à quel point le "Namekuji" déteste le sel...



Par contre il adore la flotte...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Par contre il adore la flotte...


La preuve en image...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

Et peu après...




Il m'a tout pourri ce con


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2006)

le vert en bas c'est l'eau emprisonnée qui avec une herbe devient verte par propagation


----------



## Nobody (24 Janvier 2006)

Ca parait être culte: il existe un forum dédié.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'accroche pas... Ça ne vaut pas un bon DOOM© en mode ultra violence...


M'étonne pas tiens...
Ah ça, dés qu'il s'agit de péter des trucs, là oui, alors là, ya du monde!! BARBARE!!!!!


----------



## joanes (24 Janvier 2006)

Hypnotique, inutile, merveilleux   :love: 

Bon y faut arrèter maintenant


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonnet de Nuit!

(faudra quand même que je revoie comment on fait pour poster une image sans la mettre en miniature... Qqn m'avait donné le lien, mais je sais plus...) (p'tite recherche)

A part ça, je sens que je vais adorer ce nouveau jeu! Hu hu!


----------



## Warflo (24 Janvier 2006)

ImageShack


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Janvier 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> ImageShack




vi vi! mais quand je charge une image, ben elle s'affiche où? je dois la copier dans MacGé ou elle vient toute seule, ou je dois mettre le lien du site, ou ou ou?:rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> vi vi! mais quand je charge une image, ben elle s'affiche où? je dois la copier dans MacGé ou elle vient toute seule, ou je dois mettre le lien du site, ou ou ou?:rose:


la suite par MP


----------



## Philippe (24 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

>







> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à naas.


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> la suite par MP




voilà je fais un essai selon tes instructions et celle de Warflo!






Edith! Viens par là! : coooool! j'aurais aujourd'hui appris qqch!


----------



## toys (25 Janvier 2006)

je porte plainte se truc ne veux pas que je dorme il passe sont temps a me dire :encore une minute et puis une autre tu vas voir comme s'est beau.


----------



## kisco (25 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je porte plainte se truc ne veux pas que je dorme il passe sont temps a me dire :encore une minute et puis une autre tu vas voir comme s'est beau.


pareil !!


----------



## joanes (25 Janvier 2006)

ma mienne


----------



## Joachim du Balay (25 Janvier 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ca parait être culte: il existe un forum dédié.



..où on trouve un lien pour télécharger le jeu sur son Mac: http://members.cox.net/wizard90/Sand.zip  

et où on apprend que le sel se dissout dans l'eau, laquelle eau salée ne fait plus pousser l'herbe...

vraiment très bien fait


----------



## Joachim du Balay (25 Janvier 2006)

heu..ben non, en fait, le sel ne se dissout pas du tout...

...et l'eau ne s'écoule pas vraiment, les vases communicants, ça ne marche pas, encore moins le siphon...

pas si bien que ça finalement...:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas tiens...
> Ah ça, dés qu'il s'agit de péter des trucs, là oui, alors là, ya du monde!! BARBARE!!!!!



J'assume grave! :love:


----------

